# I have a New Bosch 625 powertube battery will only charge to 4 of 5 bars.



## Design4p (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi,

I have a New Bosch 625 powertube battery will only charge to 4 of 5 bars.

The bike is a Scott Genius 900 and I have only charges the battery 7 times. I am wondering if the battery is faulty because after charging only 4 of the 5 bars are lit.

Any advice would be most welcome.

John


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

go to batteryuniversity and study how to check your pack against it's specs 36v, 16.7ah, 625Wh

also read about typical capacity drop on batteries









Battery University Homepage


Battery University™ is a free educational website offering hands-on battery information.




batteryuniversity.com













BU-808: How to Prolong Lithium-based Batteries


BU meta description needed...




 batteryuniversity.com





your specs on the pack 36v, 16.7ah, 625Wh









The eBike battery: long range, low weight, easy to charge


The high-quality, long-lasting eBike batteries from Bosch have the highest energy density with a small size and light weight. The Bosch PowerTube is fully integrated in the frame. Different capacities offer the right choice for replacement and spare batteries.




www.bosch-ebike.com


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

File a warranty claim and insist they send you a new battery. Once they send it keep the old one as well unless they threaten to charge your account.


----------



## Design4p (Jan 22, 2021)

RBoardman said:


> File a warranty claim and insist they send you a new battery. Once they send it keep the old one as well unless they threaten to charge your account.


Hi, Thank you for the advice - Great service from my bike shop been given a new Charger and if the problem remains they will replace the battery under warranty. John


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Design4p said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a New Bosch 625 powertube battery will only charge to 4 of 5 bars.
> 
> ...


On another forum someone wrote the same thing about it's bosch battery and it turned out to be a faulty charger.


----------



## Design4p (Jan 22, 2021)

OneTrustMan said:


> On another forum someone wrote the same thing about it's bosch battery and it turned out to be a faulty charger.


Hi Thank you for the information - so far battery and battery charger OK. John


----------

